# Mercy received her CGCA!



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay, congratulations, Mercy and Mercys Mom!


----------



## rob1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Really nice job, Mercy! 

Smart AND pretty!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! How is she doing with her therapy dog work?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

She's visiting the nursing home once per month for now until I can get her in to visit with the children of domestic violence victims. I have training next month at the center.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

MercyMom said:


> She's visiting the nursing home once per month for now until I can get her in to visit with the children of domestic violence victims. I have training next month at the center.


Are you enjoying it, too? Liza started at the Cancer Treatment Centre of our hospital three weeks ago. She is doing very well, although she still has a lot to learn, when I compare her to Tess. But I took Tess to three hospitals per week in her first months, and Liza only once a week, so that makes a difference.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow very cool! You must be very proud of Mercy


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!! WOOOHOOO!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Yay, Mercy!
I knew you could do it!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

How wonderful! Congratulations!!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

That is just AWESOME!! Congratulations to you and Mercy


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats to you and Mercy-Great job!


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Congratulations Mercy!!! Thats so wonderful  I hope Tucker can get his someday!!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, you and Mercy have been a busy team. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats! From the Celebration Goldens!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Congratulations Mercy! What a team you are making


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Congratulations. That is wonderful.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Great job, team Mercy ! I think you are the first one here to get that. I am so glad for both of you.


----------

